# ToDay Mastitis Treatment



## SweetSaanens

Has anyone used ToDay to treat mastitis recently?
I used it about 3 days ago and following the directions I gave it twice 12 hours apart and have continued to milk her completely out every 12 hours since then but I am still getting chunks. How long does it take for the chunks to go away? Right after the treatment she had a lot less chunks coming out but they aren't going away. If they should be gone by now I will take her to the vet but aside from the chunks she is doing fine, no temp, eating really well, active etc.
I have never dealt with mastitis before so I don't know what is normal.


----------



## liz

I would repeat the treatment and continue with udder massage, try some peppermint oil too...it helps break up infection as well as clear the ducts.

I'm also thinking that the infusions should be done for 3 days .


----------



## Steph

I used the ToDay on a case of mastitis this year. I did 3 infusions 12 hours apart. I dosed with LA 200 as well. I have nigi's and I my doe is about 70 lbs. I gave her 5 cc LA 200 day one and again on day 3. I rubbed her udder with peppermint oil after the Today was infused. I milked her out like you did. My doe had that same thing chunks in her milk. She tested positive for mastitis on the California Mastitis Test but negative on the Dr. Naylor test cards.


----------



## comingsummers

I used Today about a month ago on a doe with clumpy milk mastitis. I did it 3 times 12 hours apart. It didn't clear up. I ended up doing high doses of vitamin C and garlic, which did clear it up... sort of. Actually she ended up drying up, but seemed healthy otherwise. She was a friends doe that I was helping with and she's just letting her have the rest of the year off. Hopefully she won't have a repeat with her next freshening. It was my first time using Today and I have to say I was unimpressed. Just my two cents.


----------



## Jane

When using mastitis infusion treatments, you have to ignore the directions on the box. Use every 12 hours until all signs have disappeared and one more treatment after signs are gone. Using only two tubes is like doing pennicillin for only one treatment- it helps build resistant bacteria. 

I dealt with recurrent mastitis with my doe several years back. It would come back right after I was done with the recommended two doses. It wasn't until I called my vet out that I found out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## helmstead

Jane said:


> When using mastitis infusion treatments, you have to ignore the directions on the box. Use every 12 hours until all signs have disappeared and one more treatment after signs are gone. Using only two tubes is like doing pennicillin for only one treatment- it helps build resistant bacteria.
> 
> I dealt with recurrent mastitis with my doe several years back. It would come back right after I was done with the recommended two doses. It wasn't until I called my vet out that I found out what I was doing wrong.


Correct.

Also, a note on oxytetracycline - it does not effectively pass through into the mammary tissue - there are only two antibiotics that, when given systemically, CAN pass through that barrier, and they're both Rx only.

It takes several days to milk all the chunks out...and it really helps to add a milking mid-day. As mentioned, massage with warm compresses and peppermint oil (you can buy udder balm with peppermint for this) really helps.


----------



## upthecreek

*Today-Mastitis (?)*

How long do you keep the kids seperated from doe after giving the Today treatment ?

Thanks


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I've been using the foot massage therapy on our girl it seems to help it has tea tree oil too, thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## mjs500doo

upthecreek said:


> How long do you keep the kids seperated from doe after giving the Today treatment ?
> 
> Thanks


I personally would keep them apart at least 8 hours, like overnight. Milk her out dry, then go ahead and infuse her. Babies can feed off her in the morning.


----------



## mjs500doo

I'm very familiar with ToDay. The protocol is 3 days usage minimum and maximum. Whether you're milking 1x, 2x, 3x, 4x it doesn't matter. Three days. If it has not cleared by three days, try a different mastitis treatment with a different base. 

Masti - Clear
Pirsue (a favorite of many for short withholding)
Amoxi Mast
Dari Clox

I mean there are tons of different brands. All different medicine bases. It also helps to send a sample in for testing to see what type you're dealing with.


----------



## mjs500doo

jennnaragsdale said:


> I've been using the foot massage therapy on our girl it seems to help it has tea tree oil too, thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Tea tree oil works great. Peppermint oil does as well.


----------



## City Mini Ranch

I'll tell you my experience. About 3 years ago my doe had a blackberry sticker poke her udder and she got horrible hot swollen mastitis. I infused Tomorrow since it has more meds and did this morning and night for 4 days, that is 8 tubes. After 3 days it was really down and production was up. I milked 3 times a day, massaged, vitamin C and other vitamins, a couple dmso treatments. She had a mass in her udder that eventually melted away. I kept the C up till this was gone. It took a few months. She's been milking 4 years straight without kidding and that side produces a little less since that mass was such a damaged area but it's only about a cup less than the other side.


----------



## goathiker

old thread, bad memories.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Ha someone suggested I breast feed the buckling u til mom is better! Thought you could use a laugh 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## agilitymaster01

I know this is an old post, but I have to ask...Is Mastitis genetic? (will her kids most likely have it?)


----------



## jennnaragsdale

She's kidded for me the last 4 years and has never ever had an issue so I doubt it


----------



## TDG-Farms

Someone just posted a very good article on mastitis. If you really wanna save that udder its a hella lot work. Kids shouldnt be eating off the infected side.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Here is a link to that article. Its an excellent read and should be followed. Id like to see this as a sticky if Stacy ends up seeing this.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/mastitis-treatment-article-175761/


----------

